# Mule Deer buck Poached



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I was hunting on National Grasslands in unit 4C,along with my brother.He didn't have a tag,but was along to help.We were sitting overlooking a drainage eating lunch,when we hear a shot not that far away.After a minute or so,over the hill comes 2 guys on horseback holding rifles on their hips.Neither one has orange clothing on.

They ride to the top of a hill looking down across a fence.1 rides down the other side.Next my brother says..."that guy is going to shoot from horseback."Next thing there is a bunch of shooting from both guys.Then the one who rode down jumps off and ties his horse to the fence and disappears into the brush..Next the other one does the same.

We don't see either for a few minutes.....then see them dragging something under the fence over to a bunch of trees.Up to that time we thought maybe they were ranchers shooting coyotes.But it doesn't take 2 to drag a coyote.Then they both get on their horses and ride over to a third guy on horseback.He has a rifle and no orange clothes on either...next they ride off.

After they were gone,we walk over to see what they were dragging....a big mulie buck,laying in the trees.My brother takes a picture and we leave.We get about 50yds away and turn to see 1 of them riding up to us.He asks,"did you see that buck?"Yes we answer,"we saw you the whole time you were shooting at it.""How come you aren't wearing orange clothes?"He says,"Oh we are rounding up cattle and not supposed to be hunting.But we have tags."

I thought....yeah,right.He says they are working for a rancher south of us and gives us the name.We then leave.

When we got back to the camp,I called the GNF RAP line.It's late so the warden out of Watford comes to talk to us the next day.We describe the deer.They shot off the fork on 1 side and didn't gut it.We give him directions and off he goes looking for the buck.He calls back awhile later and says he found the gutpile.They came later on a 4-wheeler and gutted it out and hauled it away.He took DNA samples.

I was asked by the warden to now post this as he needs help getting these poachers.If you have any info about a large mule deer buck with the front right fork shot off taken illegally near Grassy Butte,please contact me or Warden Brent Schwan of Watford City.These guys need to know they can't get away with this BS.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Forgot to put on the warden's phone number....

701-842-4048 or 1-800-472-2121


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here is a picture of the buck.....right fork gone,no tag.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

You had a camera and did not take a photograph of them? Not even from a distance?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Why dosnt the warden go ask the rancher who they are then go question them? Wonder if this will be as interesting here as on fb


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

zzyzx said:


> You had a camera and did not take a photograph of them? Not even from a distance?


Never thought of taking a picture of the guy.Didn't talk to him for long.Plus we wanted to get away from there.

As far as I know.....the warden did go talk to the rancher.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Just plain wrong. Hope they get it paid back to 'em.


----------

